# pgmodeler crashing



## Criosphinx (Jul 19, 2020)

After the quarterly update databases/pgmodeler keeps crashing with:

```
** pgModeler crashed after receive signal: 11 **

Date/Time: 2020-07-19 15:24:15
Version: 0.9.2
Build: 20200715
Compilation Qt version: 5.14.2
Running Qt version: 5.14.2

[1] 0x206326 <_ZTS9Exception+0x1a46> at /usr/local/bin/pgmodeler
[0] 0x801dba3c0 <_pthread_sigmask+0x530> at /lib/libthr.so.3
```

Should I send an email to the mantainer, or file a new bug at bugs.freebsd.org?


----------

